# 4 Tricks to Shut Down your Windows



## Curious Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

There are many methods that you can use to shut down your computer. The normal way is click on Start > Turn 

Off Computer > Turn Off. But here I will share with you how you can shut down your computer in different ways.

1. The fastest way

I always do this when I want to shutdown my computer. Just press the Windows key (on the keyboard) and 

press U key two times.

2. Shutdown from desktop (more info)

Create a shortcut on your desktop. Right click > New > Shortcut. In the box, enter this: SHUTDOWN -s -t 01 and 

click Next. In the next prompt, enter the name for the new shorcut (eg: Shutdown PC).

Optional #1: Right click on the shortcut and choose icon for it.

Optional #2: Drag the shorcut to your Quick Launch for faster approch.

3. From Task Manager

Hold Ctrl + Alt + Del to open Task Manager. In Shut Down tab, choose Turn Off.

4. Super duper the fastest way 

You only can use this if your keyboard equip with the Power button. Just press the button and leave your PC to 

shut down


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the fastest method to shutdown ur XP is :
Just press Ctrl+alt+del to get task manager , then go to shutdown menu , then while holding ctrl , select turnoff and keep holding ctrl for 2  seconds. Ur PC will instantly turnoff.


PS:I am not talking about number of clicks or buttons pressed but time taken by system to shutdown.


----------



## the.kaushik (Jul 23, 2007)

the fastest is to poweroff ur ups 
I din knew the 2nd one.. thanx for that


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 23, 2007)

^^The trick I said is absolutely safe and do no harm to your system.


----------



## joe2005 (Jul 24, 2007)

To reduce the clicking a free software "windows in a box is availabe.Wih this
hundreds of settings  including hidden can be accessed.
*www.infopackets.com/channels/en/windows/shell_city/2007/20070720_windows_in_a_box_and_kruptos_2.htm


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 24, 2007)

Use any separate software(many available for free) which puts a button in your system tray and allows you quick access to other options like Standby, hibernate etc. as well


----------



## casanova (Jul 24, 2007)

Ctrl+Alt+Delete is not always the fastest. Becoz if u have enable the press ctrl+alt+del button at logon, it wont directly bring up the task manager.

Press Ctrl+Shift+Esc to bring up the task manager instead.


----------



## sms_solver (Jul 24, 2007)

for me POWER button on keyboard is the fastest way.


----------



## xbonez (Jul 24, 2007)

the easiest way to switch off the comp (that is least buttons pressed) is to press the power button on the cabby. your sys will shutdown properly



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I think the fastest method to shutdown ur XP is :
> Just press Ctrl+alt+del to get task manager , then go to shutdown menu , then while holding ctrl , select turnoff and keep holding ctrl for 2  seconds. Ur PC will instantly turnoff.
> 
> 
> PS:I am not talking about number of clicks or buttons pressed but time taken by system to shutdown.



just used ur method twice and got the active desktop error!!


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 24, 2007)

For me the fastest way to shutdown my machine is just pressing the "Power" button of my CPU cabinet once.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2007)

I hibernate my system, configured power button to hibernate.Even restore will be fast, like in 10 seconds. I only restart if I installing a new software requires reboot.


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 24, 2007)

Phenom's method turned out to be the fastest for me.. and no problems on the next boot at all.. 
@Phenom: Thanks... Now I can stretch the usage under UPS to a maximum.. HArdly takes 5 seconds to shut down..


----------



## max_demon (Jul 24, 2007)

press shutdown on your cabinet one time , windows willl shut down


----------



## xbonez (Jul 24, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Phenom's method turned out to be the fastest for me.. and no problems on the next boot at all..
> @Phenom: Thanks... Now I can stretch the usage under UPS to a maximum.. HArdly takes 5 seconds to shut down..



try it a couple of times and let us know if u still don't have any prob. i tried it twice and got active desktop error


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ U r getting error bcoz u hv enabled "Active Desktop" feature from Desktop Properties. Disable it and u'll not get any error.


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Super Fast Shutdown 1.0 *



> Have you ever wished there was a faster way to shutdown your Windows 2000 or Windows XP computer system? I mean instantly shut it down! Now you can! Just install Super Fast Shutdown and click on one of the desktop icons created to reboot or shutdown instantly




 Download! 
 *www.gold-software.com/SuperFastShutdown-file3774.html

REALLY FAST. ANY DAMAGE TO SYSTEM?


----------



## Romeo (Jul 24, 2007)

best way is the METHOD - 1


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 24, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> Phenom's method turned out to be the fastest for me.. and no problems on the next boot at all..
> @Phenom: Thanks... Now I can stretch the usage under UPS to a maximum.. HArdly takes 5 seconds to shut down..


My pleasure....


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jul 24, 2007)

All the features u have described is known to everyone I guess.Any way good trick.


----------



## geeko (Jul 25, 2007)

configure the sleep button of ur keyboard to shut down(by using power option of properties menu)...wud be one of the ways..


----------



## drsood123 (Jul 25, 2007)

Curious Guest said:
			
		

> 2. Shutdown from desktop (more info)
> 
> Create a shortcut on your desktop. Right click > New > Shortcut. In the box, enter this: SHUTDOWN -s -t 01 and
> 
> ...



Instead of 01 (in red above).. just type 0 and the shutdown will be still faster!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 25, 2007)

^^its also better to put the argument -f so that the whole command reads:

shutdown -s -f -t 00


----------



## ajy0903 (Dec 7, 2007)

One more trick to shut down your PC.
Press Alt + F4 using the keyboard in desktop that nothing has opened as windows.
Then press 'u' the keyboard.
Hope this also help you all.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 7, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> For me the fastest way to shutdown my machine is just pressing the "Power" button of my CPU cabinet once.



Same here, I really don't know the "advantage" of other methods.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 7, 2007)

If your cabinet is ATX, just press the power button. Simple .

Note: If this does not work:
1) Open Power Options from Control Panel
2) Choose the Advanced Tab
3) Choose "Shut down" as the default action for "When I press the power button on my computer" and click "OK"


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

guys.. simply switch off the main switch *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif

thats what i actually i do *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> guys.. simply switch off the main switch *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif
> 
> thats what i actually i do *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


 

i use the "Power" switch on CPU to turn ON & OFF the PC


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i use the "Power" switch on CPU to turn ON & OFF the PC



turn on? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

i think it has become direct *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/71.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 7, 2007)

ajy0903 said:
			
		

> One more trick to shut down your PC.
> Press Alt + F4 using the keyboard in desktop that nothing has opened as windows.
> Then press 'u' the keyboard.
> Hope this also help you all.



Better use windows key then press U and again U. In this way you don't need to ensure that no active window is there


----------



## utsav (Dec 7, 2007)

any1 knows tricks to shut down doors*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 7, 2007)

yes. Smash them


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 7, 2007)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> the fastest is to poweroff ur ups
> I din knew the 2nd one.. thanx for that



 oh great trick


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

method 1 and cabby power button are the best way.

And do i need to install another software to just shutdwon my comp???lol..


----------

